# Food



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

looks like a safe subject lets dicuss food. Even though I spent a lot of time on the forum tonight I still managed to cook the Sunday roast without burning it from neglect, exciting thread isn't it.
Anybody else got something safe to talk about? Like the fihmarket?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> looks like a safe subject lets dicuss food. Even though I spent a lot of time on the forum tonight I still managed to cook the Sunday roast without burning it from neglect, exciting thread isn't it.
> Anybody else got something safe to talk about? Like the fihmarket?


hey there macca, sorry I couldnt reply to your thread for so long but someone decided to ban me for 20 minutes. guess they were trying to show me whats up, ya know. any way good job on cooking dinner. I watched our maid and my wife cook a fabulous filipino dinner and just got done slurpin it all up.. ooh i am quite full. whats up for tomorrow?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i´m sick in bed today -- so exciting.

however I did see stephen (crazymazy) yesterday which was exciting!! 

I bet you guys will be jealous of me!!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> hey there macca, sorry I couldnt reply to your thread for so long but someone decided to ban me for 20 minutes. guess they were trying to show me whats up, ya know. any way good job on cooking dinner. I watched our maid and my wife cook a fabulous filipino dinner and just got done slurpin it all up.. ooh i am quite full. whats up for tomorrow?


this is what my filipino maid whipped up its a local delacasey think she got it from the pound


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i´m sick in bed today -- so exciting.
> 
> however I did see stephen (crazymazy) yesterday which was exciting!!
> 
> I bet you guys will be jealous of me!!!


OOu you mentioned the name. Hope your felling better, self inflicted was it alls the better. Say hello to the boy for us and telll him we want him back


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> this is what my filipino maid whipped up its a local delacasey think she got it from the pound


With all that you think we would have got an invite


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> hey there macca, sorry I couldnt reply to your thread for so long but someone decided to ban me for 20 minutes. guess they were trying to show me whats up, ya know. any way good job on cooking dinner. I watched our maid and my wife cook a fabulous filipino dinner and just got done slurpin it all up.. ooh i am quite full. whats up for tomorrow?


Sin binned for 20 minutes hardly enough time to eat that little piggy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yup hope i wont get banned for saying the name hahaha 

but hey, he´s my mate, and a very good one, not only to me but to loads of members in this forum who have had the opportunity to meet him personally. Such a great fella.

and yup it was all self inflicted... must have been something I ate... oh well


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Sin binned for 20 minutes hardly enough time to eat that little piggy


last week the maids sister joined us for dinner we had a SPIT ROAST?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> OOu you mentioned the name. Hope your felling better, self inflicted was it alls the better. Say hello to the boy for us and telll him we want him back


and hey Ill pass your hello and message to the boy.... don´t think he's coming back though... !!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> and hey ill pass your hello and message to the boy.... Don´t think he's coming back though... !!


why whats the sp
maybe he has started a new dubai forum lets go andy is there as a mod:d


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> last week the maids sister joined us for dinner we had a SPIT ROAST?


That one is so cute I just want to bite into his crackling, and his melons mmmmm


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And off to a DVD and glass of wine I go


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> That one is so cute I just want to bite into his crackling, and his melons mmmmm


OH PLEASE HAVE A LOOK AT THIS?
Can anyone tell me what a "spit roast" is??? - relationship advice


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I could bite thanks for that education, always love learning some way, ah something new


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Whose a naughty boy then


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> OH PLEASE HAVE A LOOK AT THIS?
> Can anyone tell me what a "spit roast" is??? - relationship advice


heck I didn't know this and I'm way past 21... can't imagine how one stumbles onto a discussion such as the above but the best reply (and what I found absolutely hilarious - in my currently very sleep-deprived state of mind) is by far the following:

"HEY!!

From what i have read, it is where there aret two men and one woman.. and whilst engaging in s[e]xual activity, they do this in different ways, one person will do one thing while the other man will do something else.. [...]

I hope i helped you, Feel free to mail me at any time x x x"

Just imagine trying to set the scene (or prepare the roast - so to say!) using this very helpful and clear explanation!???


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

dash567 said:


> heck I didn't know this and I'm way past 21... can't imagine how one stumbles onto a discussion such as the above but the best reply (and what I found absolutely hilarious - in my currently very sleep-deprived state of mind) is by far the following:
> 
> "HEY!!
> 
> ...


you havent lived


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Have I missed something?
Why is everyone in trouble?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry folks...was not on here for 2 weeks as I was on holidays in Russia and Switzerland....
seems like I missed something...what happened to Crazy ? No longer around.....:-(((


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Naughty or Nice*



alli said:


> Have I missed something?
> Why is everyone in trouble?


Because they are being naughty


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

ah. it all makes perfect sense now.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been away for a couple of weeks and it all seems to have gone a bit strict.

Has everyone become a bit naughtier or has the forum got a bit more.......err...(not sure what to put without getting into trouble).....regulated.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

A lot of both. It's a rebellion


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Because they are being naughty


but I like naughty, always made me laugh


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And people tuned in for the laughs, and also for some help and advice from people like crazymazy and others including the moderators, cause they are helpful too, when they're not scalding


----------



## prochef360blog (Mar 6, 2009)

i miss that crunch i got when i bit the skin of that 'lechon' i believe its called.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Excuse me what a blast from the past. Ther's nothing I like better than crunching intoa bit of crackling. Now there's an idea for a great evening hmm guling celeng


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Excuse me what a blast from the past. Ther's nothing I like better than crunching intoa bit of crackling. Now there's an idea for a great evening hmm guling celeng


a baby guiling


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> a baby guiling


You got it but thats a bit sad roasting babies


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You got it but thats a bit sad roasting babies


your right me and big dave will be round in five


----------

